# Some of my local wildlife spotted below my house this morning



## GBtortoises (May 24, 2011)

Spotted some local "wildlife" this morning pulling out of my driveway on my way to work. They normally spend their time in the pasture around the corner, but made a break for it this morning!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 24, 2011)

Hahaha that sucks... I have seen this happen before. Mooooooooooooove off the road!


----------



## dmarcus (May 24, 2011)

Hope they moved so you could get to work on time....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2011)

Cool pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2011)

I'll bet your neighbor was fit to be tied! I've never had my cows escape, but when I lived at the end of a private road, I rescued many an escaped cow for others. I love that picture!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 24, 2011)

What a refreshing look into some beautiful country. Looks so green! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2011)

That is so cute  Beautiful pic!


----------



## african cake queen (May 24, 2011)

moooooooooooo! CUTE, LOVE IT! LINDY


----------



## Fernando (May 24, 2011)

Are those on the extinction list? Can we get a pic of their plastrons?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 24, 2011)

Haha, that happened here a couple times and they stay out all day but only make it four houses down because they were grazing. A lot of my friends drive to your neck of the woods to get their meat for the year.


----------



## gmayor (May 25, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet u get to see that before work. you know what i get to see? I get buildings smog and lot of people i hate it!


----------

